# Could someone tell me the main chord progression of this Phillip Glass piece?



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

(After the piano intro) I'm not good at doing this myself! Thanks!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Is this a trick question? Philip Glass doesn't usually use chord progressions that I know of. But, I hear i-b6-b7-i.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Or to put it another way......

A minor/ F major/ G major/ A minor ( with an E in the bass)


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Is this a trick question? Philip Glass doesn't usually use chord progressions that I know of. But, I hear i-b6-b7-i.


Oh, haha, sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant what are the chords?


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Petwhac said:


> Or to put it another way......
> 
> A minor/ F major/ G major/ A minor ( with an E in the bass)


Wouldn't that just be diatonic 1-6-7-1?


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

peterh said:


> Wouldn't that just be diatonic 1-6-7-1?


If you like.

Not sure if it's necessary to distinguish between chords, chord progressions or chord sequences.
It's all the same to me!

It all depends on what you want the info for. If it's to play it yourself then the last chord of the sequence should be 1c as the 2nd inversion is a consistent feature of the sequence. A not very elegant feature IMO but that's probably the point.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Petwhac said:


> Not sure if it's necessary to distinguish between chords, chord progressions or chord sequences.
> It's all the same to me!
> 
> It all depends on what you want the info for. If it's to play it yourself then the last chord of the sequence should be 1c as the 2nd inversion is a consistent feature of the sequence. A not very elegant feature IMO but that's probably the point.


A *succession* of chords is just one chord after another. A* progression *of chords is leading to a specific goal.

I have the feeling that Philip Glass is not leading us to a goal, but I could be wrong.

So it's either "have long-term goals and become successful and miserable," or "be here now and be poor and happy."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> A *succession* of chords is just one chord after another. A* progression *of chords is leading to a specific goal.


I'm sure knowing the distinction between the two is _the burning question_ in every punter's mind when they just want to play a bit of something they like at the keyboard.


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> So it's either "have long-term goals and become successful and miserable," or "be here now and be poor and happy."


What do you mean?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

peterh said:


> What do you mean?


That seems to be the way things are; there are so many people who have just followed an agenda, without really knowing what it is that makes them happy. Don't you agree?


----------

